

Ask HN: What I'm Looking For - cgulovsen

How do I find a good developer?<p>Our small team just completed a hackathon where our business was commended at the end, with talks of potential investment. We also got in touch with a ton of potential users, which helped us get our design to the next level. So, my question is this: how do I find good developers to work with?
======
edoceo
Keep asking around. Good team mates at this point a very critical. A mate who
knows your existing stack and works with your idea are critical so do lots of
"founder dating". Don't rush it. If its a for-hire position also don't rush.

There are sites like CoFoundersLab which may have the right talent. Or
AngelList has some as well. I would avoid oDesk/Craigslist now too.

Meetup will likely have events centred around your stack. You could go to some
of those and find talent as well.

------
jesusmichael
Your first step is to define "good" at this stage. Is "good" a guy that can
make you a prototype within your budget or do you want a coding god that can
build the company for the next 5 years.

Startups are like children. Get the right toys for the right stage of life.
You don't need a seasoned guy with tons of experience to create a working
prototype. If you get more interest after the prototype stage, you'll have
more traction and attract someone that can really take you to the next stage.

Baby steps.

